# Tarantula molts standing upright



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey all!

My female Selenocosmia javanensis molted last nite
 without turning onto her back, 
she has been looking scragy for a while & i thought she was under the weather. 
she curled her legs in abit still standing upright like a death curl,
i then pushed her onto a damp part of the peat.
She was hardly moving at all, i thought she wouldnt mack it for sure!
I then returned to the T room about 2 hours later,
and there she was sitting next to a perfect molt!
this morning she is doing well!?


----------



## B8709 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup, sometimes they molt upright.
Congratulations on a molt.


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

B8709 said:


> Yup, sometimes they molt upright.
> Congratulations on a molt.


I know! ive seen it a couple times,
it just doesnt happen often & when it happened 
to a t that i thaught was going to die,
i never expected a molt, so am really glad when she did.

Do you think the fact that she wasnt in good shape at all
had a roll to play in her molting upright?

Thanx


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Do you think the fact that she wasnt in good shape at all
> had a roll to play in her molting upright?
> 
> Thanx


I dont think her health has anything to do with it.. My A. brocklehursti molted upright the other day.. Its been healthy.. Eating good.. Ect ect..


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I dont think her health has anything to do with it.. My A. brocklehursti molted upright the other day.. Its been healthy.. Eating good.. Ect ect..


Ok! so thats prob coincidence! What size is your brocklehursti?
Cool thanx for reply!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

Some pics:



xhexdx said:


> So it's funny it was mentioned in this thread...
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=155446
> 
> ...


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool pics indeed!

Was she very helthy before that happened?


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

That was her second consecutive upright molt, actually.


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> That was her second consecutive upright molt, actually.


Strange enough, another time it happened with me it was boehmei!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you ever witnessed a new worlder kick hairs onto its molt mat?

How about the actual flip?


----------



## Redneck (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry my shots are not quite as good as Joe's.. But my A. brocklehursti is now about 1.5"-2" after the molt..


----------



## spiderworld (Sep 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Have you ever witnessed a new worlder kick hairs onto its molt mat?
> 
> How about the actual flip?


Ive only seen it 3 times! and had more than a thousand molts!


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 1, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Some pics:


Wow !! Thanks for sharing the awesome pictures !!


----------



## B8709 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like redneck's pics also. I like the first one most. You can see the difference in size of the carapace. ;P


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 1, 2010)

Very NICE pice pictures.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

B8709 said:


> I like redneck's pics also. I like the first one most. You can see the difference in size of the carapace. ;P


I noticed this, too.  It really is amazing how they can increase in size so drastically with just one molt.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Sep 1, 2010)

excellent pictures guys! very interesting to see, even just in photos.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 1, 2010)

Great series, y'all!  Joe, was that her mature molt?  I didn't think B. boehmi reached that size typically...big girl!


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 1, 2010)

She was mature two molts prior to that, at the very least.  I didn't own her before then.


----------

